# Troubleshooting 1202 events



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

When updating the Group Policy I get this repeated error under the event viewer:


> Security policies were propagated with warning. 0x4b8 : An extended error has occurred.


This is what I creadted in a %SYSTEMROOT% log:



> **************************
> 
> Make a local copy of \\newhouse.local\sysvol\newhouse.local\Policies\{31B2F340-016D-11D2-945F-00C04FB984F9}\Machine\Microsoft\Windows NT\SecEdit\GptTmpl.inf.
> GPLinkDomain GPO_INFO_FLAG_BACKGROUND )
> ...


These errors appear repeatedly. I have tried re-joining the domain--no success.


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

Does this look safe?

**My message is #2...



http://support.microsoft.com/kb/278316/


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Fyi...*

FYI...

This was a local database failure of the stored GPO's. If you follow the process in the link (previous post) you can resolve this issue. 

Be aware that this does wipe out all of the contained GPO's. Be sure to run the gpupdate command after the process is complete.


----------

